

Using bash parallel for fun and profit - alonisser
https://medium.com/@alonisser/parallel-straight-from-your-command-line-feb6db8b6cee

======
zimpenfish
This was -amazingly- helpful at $JOB-1 when hundreds of servers needed an SSL
certificate check/update/restart.

------
alonisser
Running common tasks straight from your CLI might be easier then you think

